# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Những hàng phở ngon nhất Hà Nội

## thanhngapt86

Không "chào đời" ở thủ đô, nhưng món phở lại trở thành tinh hoa và cực nổi tiếng ở mảnh đất này. Nếu là người mới tới Hà Nội, chắc chắn bạn cần một "bản đồ" để tìm được những quán phở trứ danh.

*1. Phở bò.*

*Phở Sướng*: Ở ngõ đoạn giữa phố Đinh Liệt . Phở ngon, nước thơm, thịt đậm, đúng chất phở Hà Nội


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Phở Sướng_

*Phở Vui*

Đã có phở Sướng rồi thì phải đảo qua phở Vui ở gần đó, cách quãng 2 con phố. Phở Vui chếch với hàng bánh trôi tàu nổi tiếng của diễn viên Phạm Bằng. Phở Vui ăn đậm đà, mùi thơm ngậy của thịt bò, luôn nhận được sự đánh giá cao của người dân phố cổ, vốn là những người sành ăn có tiếng.

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Phở Vui - Hàng Giầy_

*Phở Lý Quốc Sư*

Đây là thương hiệu phở đã được khẳng định từ lâu. Phở ở đây rất ngon và có nhiều hương vị phở, có nhiều loại phở bò cho khách lựa chọn từ phở tái, bò chín, hay tái nạm gầu.... tùy vào sở thích của khách hàng. Nước dùng của phở đậm đà và rất thơm do cách chế biến và lựa chọn gia vị của quán.
Đặc biệt, món quẩy nóng ở đây rất thơm ngon, nóng hổi. Mới đây, phở Lý Quốc Sư đã chuyển về đoạn gần ngã 3 đoạn cuối phố Nhà Chung, đối điện 33 Nhà Chung.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Phở Lý Quốc Sư*

*Phở Bát Đàn*


Nói đến phở Bát Đàn người ta lại nghĩ ngay đến phở xếp hàng nhưng xếp hàng để được thưởng thức một tô phở ngon nên ai cũng bình thản, có người còn mang cả báo ra đọc, thong thả chờ đến lượt.
Phở Bát Đàn ngon đạm, thịt bò thái tươi rói, thơm ngậy, nước dùng ngọt vị xương hầm, đúng kiểu phở Hà Nội truyền thống.


Mách bạn: Đi ăn phở Bát Đàn bạn nên đi ít nhất là 2 người, một người xếp hàng và một người vào ngồi giữ chỗ, chứ không thì bê bát phở sóng sánh trên tay bạn sẽ rất vất vả tìm chỗ, vì quán lúc nào cũng đông nghịt người.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Phở Bát Đàn*

*Phở Thìn*

Để có một bát phở ngon, ngoài việc chế ra nước phở vừa trong, vừa ngọt, vị ngọt sâu của xương ninh kèm gia vị, phở Thìn còn chú ý đến công đoạn xào thịt,chan phở. Thịt bò được xào trên một lò lửa nhiệt độ cao, mỡ đun nóng già, lửa bùng lên, đảo thật nhanh, thịt bò sẽ tái tức thì cho màu đẹp và ăn rất ngọt.
Người đầu bếp khéo léo xếp từng nếp bánh phở cùng với những cọng hành thành hình chỏm núi sau đó mới chan nước xương cho tăng phần hấp dẫn.
Cũng như các quán phở khác, thực khách có thể ăn phở kèm với những chiếc quẩy rán vàng và chan thêm chút nước ớt tươi ngâm dấm hay ớt tương phù hợp với khẩu vị từng người. Quán mở cửa từ 5 giờ sáng đến 9 giờ tối nhưng hầu như không lúc nào ngớt khách.

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Phở Thìn_

*Phở bò vỉa hè Hàng Trống*

Đây là một trong số ít quán phở vỉa hè ở Hà Nội. Dù trời đông lạnh giá hay mùa hè nóng bức, hàng phở này rất đông khách ăn. Quán bày biện rất đơn giản, mỗi khách vào sẽ có một cái ghế nhựa (loại siêu bé) để ngồi và thêm một cái nữa to hơn (thậm chí còn không đủ) để nước hoặc bát phở nếu quá nóng không cầm nổi ở tay...
Do là hàng phở vỉa hè nên bát đũa cũng hết sức đơn giản và không có thìa. Khách một tay bưng bát, một tay dùng đũa và khi muốn uống nước thì dùng miệng húp sột soạt. Tiện lợi và vui. Phở ở đây khá ngon và được làm theo kiểu Hà Nội, với thịt bò chín có đủ nạm và gầu, với hành lá chẻ và nhiều hành hoa.
Nước dùng ở đây được làm khá ngon nhưng ta nên chọn ăn lúc gần cuối cho đậm đà hơn. Do là phở vỉa hè nên họ chỉ bán hết nồi nước dùng là thôi, 5h chiều mở cửa chỉ đến 8h tối là hết hàng.

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Phở bò vỉa hè Hàng Trống_

*2. Phở gà:*

Phở gà bà Lâm phố Nam Ngư. Miếng thịt gà vừa thơm vừa ngậy, lại thái dày. Nước phở chế cũng xuất sắc, thuộc trường phái béo ngậy.


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Phở gà Bà Lâm_

*Phở gà ở Quán Thánh:*

Đoạn trông ra vườn hoa Hàng Đậu, gần Hoè Nhai. Khác với phở gà ở Nam Ngư, phở ở đây thuộc trường phái nhạt và thanh. Nước dùng ít béo nhưng rất thơm, ăn miếng phở đầu tiên bao giờ cũng cho cảm xúc nhiều nhất. Giá bán ở đây cũng vừa phải, 20.000 đồng/1 bát.

*Phở Mai Anh đường Lê Văn Hưu*

Hàng này nước phở ăn ngọt sắc, và bát phở lại có thêm mấy viên mọc. Kể ra thì cũng hơi pha trộn, nhưng ăn vài lần thì lâu lâu không ăn lại thấy nhớ. Buổi trưa cửa hàng này thường là nơi đổ bộ của khách du lịch đông nhất vẫn là người Nhật Bản. Giá 25.000 đồng/1 bát.

Địa chỉ: Số 32, Lê Văn Hưu, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Phở Mai Anh*

*Phở gà "chặt" trên đường Tôn Đức Thắng*: 

Nhiều thực khách ăn xong phở ở đây lại thốt lên :"Không hiểu sao miếng thịt gà ở đây ngon thế!". Nước phở thì không phải là nhất, nhưng miếng thịt gà thì đúng là xuất sắc.
Ngon nhất là phần da, hơi dày, giòn, và rất ngậy. Có 2 hàng cùng bán ở đầu ngõ, hàng nào cũng chất cao ngồn ngộn gà và gà, có khi đến 50 con gà trên quầy, bán một chốc buổi tối là hết vèo. Nhưng có 1 hàng xuất sắc và lâu đời hơn, nên khi hàng này hết thì hàng kia mới bán được phở của mình. Giá 30.000 đồng/bát, phở đùi: 50.000 đồng/bát.
Phở Nhớ
Cái tên Nhớ bắt nguồn từ một người Việt Kiều yêu món phở Hà Nội đã đến thưởng thức và đặt cho quán : “Ăn rồi để nhớ mãi…”. Cũng từ đó, Phở Nhớ trở thành thương hiệu, thành cái tên thân thuộc với nhiều thực khách sành ăn. Sợi bánh dẻo, miếng thịt mềm ngọt, hương thơm nhè nhẹ kèm chút hăng của cọng hành sắt mỏng, vị cay cay của lát ớt tươi, mùi thơm dìu dìu của miếng thịt bò tươi và mềm.
Ăn một bát phở mà như đang đuợc thưởng thức một tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Phở Nhớ ngon, do bí quyết riêng hay do tâm huyết người chủ của hàng ? Phải chăng đó là những lí do đưa Phở Nhớ tới giải nhì hội thi Phở Hà Nội?
Địa chỉ: Phở Nhớ phố Huỳnh Thúc Kháng (gần ngã tư Huỳnh Thúc Kháng giao với phố Nguyên Hồng).

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Phở Nhớ_ 

*Phở 24*


Phở 24 đã trở thành một thương hiệu phở khá nổi tiếng không chỉ trong nước mà còn ở cả nước ngoài. Khách du lịch thường thích ăn phở ở đây vì vừa đảm bảo vệ sinh mà phong cách phục vụ hết sức chuyên nghiệp.
Nhà hàng Phở 24 được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn đồng nhất về nội thất cũng như các cách thức chế biến phở. Bởi Phở 24 có rất nhiều loại cho bạn lựa chọn : phở bắp, phở tái, phở tái nạm, phở tái gầu, phở tái chín, hay phở gà trứng non. Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều đồ uống dinh dưỡng được chế từ các loại hoa quả tươi.Địa chỉ: phố Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, Vincom, gần Hồ Gươm...

*Phở lạ*


Một số hàng phở khác có những món độc chiêu như hàng phở bé teo ở góc Lý Thường Kiệt - Hàng Bài - cạnh Window Cafe có món Phở trộn khô, khá ngon. Không phải hủ tiếu, cũng không phải phở trộn lộn xộn đủ thứ. Bát phở chỉ đơn giản có thịt, bánh, hành rau thơm, và quan trọng là nước trộn và tỷ lệ gia giảm của bà chủ, 1 lần phải ăn 2 bát.
Phở lạ nữa có thể kể đến là phở hải sản trên đường Nghi Tàm, Nhật Thực chưa thử nên không đánh giá. Rồi còn phở chua theo kiểu Lạng Sơn, phở cuốn.
Có một thứ không thể không nhắc đến là lọ tương ớt của các hàng phở. Không hẹn mà gặp nhưng hầu hết các hàng phở nổi tiếng ngon, đều có những lọ tương ớt "xuất sắc", hàng thửa riêng chứ nhất quyết không đánh đồng tạp nham mua cả can ngoài chợ về cho khách dùng.
Một thứ khác cũng quyết định đến độ ngon của bát phở - ấy là món quẩy. Trong các hàng phở vừa kể trên, có hàng phở Gà ở Nam Ngư là còn duy trì kiểu quẩy mềm, rán vừa lửa - đúng kiểu quẩy xưa của Hà Nội. Bây giờ, người ta chỉ thích ăn quẩy giòn già lửa.



Theo Zing.vn_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## cuongndgt

quán phở bà lâm ngon. mình đc ăn 1 lần rùi. hết sảy

----------


## khoan_gieng

Gần nhà mình cũng có hàng phở ăn rất ngon hehe

----------

